# Morels in Michigan



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Oldgrandman said:


> Morels in Michigan are way over rated, I'd concentrate on Illinois, Northern Wisconsin and central Ontario, I cannot get anymore specific than that.
> BTW, Allegan State game area is pretty good sized. Don't get the idea you'll just pull up, walk out and start picking.




Maybe not, but it's not hard for an experienced shroomer to tell good mushroom woods from bad mushroom woods.


----------



## verbbbie1 (Apr 8, 2006)

What do you find on your yearly turkey hunt in Missouri? Blacks & Whites? What is your usual time frame is it the same every year?

Thanks
verbbbie


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Verbbie1,

We find alot of big yellows (That's what we call them) We also find some small greys as well. The yellows are the ones that are the majority. My brother found 40 greys yesterday. Greys usually come up first.

Usually the 3rd or 4th week of April every year. They begin finding them the beginning of April and usually run through May 1st. Thier temps get really warm sometimes and the shrooms dry up fairly quickly. I counting down the days.


----------



## verbbbie1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Gobblerman!


----------

